
NUMA support in FreeBSD - adamnemecek
http://adrianchadd.blogspot.com/2015/07/freebsd-now-has-numa-whyd-it-take-so.html
======
bifrost
For those unaware - this will improve workload handling even further. FreeBSD
has had some pretty awesome development in the last couple years in regards to
its network stack, touching up NUMA will make things even faster.

------
josteink
I love the pioneering spirit behind this post.

"It's partially there, but not enabled? I'll go ahead and enable it and see
what happens!"

Sounds like the working of a good hacker-spirit.

~~~
erikarn
What can I say? I like trying to make things work better.

-adrian

